# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Tell me about your CURRENT avatar

## Trinnity

Copy it (since they do change from time to time) and tell me about it....

 

This is Fleur Isabelle Delacour from "The Goblet of Fire". She's a French witch. I like the look in her eyes....wise and wary. Her name means "beautiful flower of the court".

So how about your avi?

----------

St James (04-02-2013)

----------


## St James

mine pretty much self-explanitory

----------



----------


## Guest

I always pick Snow White.  First, she and I share skin, hair, and eye coloring, and second she slept for a very long time after eating a poison apple.  This is how I felt.

----------


## kilgram

anarchism rompe las cadenas.jpg
Well, my avatar symbolizes one of the "mottos" of the Anarchism. Breaking the chains. It is with anarchism you break the chains that limit your freedom and have you imprisoned.

----------

hoytmonger (06-12-2013)

----------


## The XL

Jeremy Lin, NBA player who plays for the Houston Rockets.

----------


## Network

This is Trinnity from the Matrix, she's an American Bitch.  I like her blurred body.

----------


## Network

> I always pick Snow White.  First, she and I share skin, hair, and eye coloring, and second she slept for a very long time after eating a poison apple.  This is how I felt.



You mean Eve from the Garden of Eveeeeeel

----------


## Guest

> You mean Eve from the Garden of Eveeeeeel


Wrong apple, wrong vixen @Network.  No snake in my garden.

----------


## Network

> Wrong apple, wrong vixen @Network.  No snake in my garden.



Only worms in your garden, aye.

Dwarf worms.

oml

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

For what it's worth, I always had a crush on Fleur Delacour's actress  :Tongue:  

My avatar is Herman Goering, a German military leader and prominent Nazi party leader. 



I like to change my avatar and signature every month, my signature being a quote and my avatar being the author of the quote. On PF, my last and current quote/avi was Mikhail Bakunin, a Russian anarcho-communist. February it was Khalil Gibran, a Lebanese-American author and poet. Last month, March, it was Theodore Roosevelt. This time, given the focus on war our society is reaching, with war with Syria, Iran, and possibly even North Korea on America's horizon, plus the Pope's very public condemnation of war and call for pacifism, I thought a quote on war would be apt. 

One of the biggest war problems I see in our country is exactly as my quote says. The full version was too long for the signature, but it says: 

*“Naturally the common people don't  want war; neither in Russia, nor in England, nor in America, nor in  Germany. That is understood. But after all, it is the leaders of the  country who determine policy, and it is always a simple matter to drag  the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship,  or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the  people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is  easy. All you have to do is to tell them they are being attacked, and  denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country  to danger. It works the same in any country.”*I think it's appropriate for people who promote war in this country using those exact same tactics to have to see the fact that their tactics were inspired and promoted by a Nazi. My hope is that it will make them rethink their tactics.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It was a joke, since one of my avatars caused all kinds of crap here.  And since partial nudity is allowed here, tomorrow I am going to post something that Trinnity will probably kick my butt because of.


Please send me a full-size, uncensored copy first and I'll be happy to give you an assessment as to whether or not you butt deserves kicking.   

Off hand, I'm guessing not but I seem to be considered pretty liberal around here.

----------


## countryboy

> Off hand, I'm guessing not but I seem to be considered pretty liberal around here.


Not quite flaming, but close.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Not quite flaming, but close.


Maybe should buy a fire extinguisher on Black Friday just in case!

----------

countryboy (11-27-2013)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> mine is simply a picture of the heir apparent to the WH, our next POTUS


She may win the office; or not.

But she's not the "heir apparent."  The Presidency is an elected office; not a right or title bequeathed.

Be careful what you wish for.  Eventually all this mo-money-fo-free is gonna stop for you; and there's going to be nothing to replace it with.  This society is being gutted like a live shark that keeps on lunging even with its intestines hanging out of the wound.

It won't last long, though.  And there'll be no place for hacks who were in the service of the FAILED previous "transformers."

Oh, and mine?  Mister Lulz.  Kinda how I feel reading some of the stuff here...

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> She may win the office; or not.


A month's pay check says NFW.  She's too controversial and too old for a two-termer.

----------


## The XL

> Isn't that at odds with, "Another View"?

----------


## Muninn

My Avatar is King, from a web comic I read named Housepets. He used to be human and is now trapped in a dog's body; he's young and full of angst, like me  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Mine is the late, great bassist and vocalist of the Goth Metal band 'Type O Negative', Peter Steele. 

Anyone who can say that the two biggest influences on his music are The Beatles and Black Sabbath, after several years of playing Crossover Thrash with Carnivore, deserves to rank high in my musical world, and he was remarkable until his untimely death three years ago.

RIP, Pete.

----------


## Muninn

I knew I recognized him, I just couldn't place the face. Yeah, dude was awesome. He was like, 6 foot 7 too I think. Love Type O Negative.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Mine is the late, great bassist and vocalist of the Goth Metal band 'Type O Negative', Peter Steele.


Thanks for that.  I always thought it was General Jack D. Ripper from Stanley Kubrick's "Dr. Strangelove".

----------


## fyrenza

Mine will change, with the season, and with my mood.

My current avvy expresses my sentiments about the materialistic turn Christmas took,

as well as my In-Your-Face to the freakin' PC crowd.

----------


## Trinnity

Fyrenza's current avi

I think it's so funny, @fyrenza.

----------


## Perianne

Okay, I have to ask, though it's not an avitar..  @squidward, what's up with the name?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Mine is just another cheesy 'dark angel' image that seems to be everywhere these days...which I kinda like, actually.

----------


## squidward

> Okay, I have to ask, though it's not an avitar..  @squidward, what's up with the name?


Nothing really. I like his brand of cranky.

----------

Perianne (12-16-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Nothing really. I like his brand of cranky.


Oh.  I looked it up.  Spongebob.

----------


## Trinnity

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<---- <koff koff>

----------


## catfish

I think mine is self explanatory.you would find it a bit ironic though if you knew me.

----------


## GreenEyedLady

can't get mine to upload.

Ooops! I see it finally did! anyway, stars and bars!

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-17-2013),Trinnity (12-16-2013)

----------


## Matt

It's the symbol of a lifestyle.

----------

Trinnity (12-16-2013)

----------


## OldSchool

I haven't read this thread yet.

But I think there could be a never ending story if @Trinnity tells us about her current avatar.

Anyway, and meanwhile... I'm enjoying my coffee.  :Smiley20:

----------

